# EWS 3 in a old E39?



## stKKd (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm swapping a M52TU in a originally M52 E39 from '97 (February).

And the EWS has to come with the engine

My issue is that the 97 had the old EWS in it (black box, big yellow connector behind the glove box). And the connector does not fit the new EWS. So what should I do?


----------



## stKKd (Sep 10, 2013)

Should I remove dashboard and get the EWS harness from donor car? That looks crazy, it's connected to so many modules :dunno:


----------



## stKKd (Sep 10, 2013)

Original EWS and ECU:


----------



## stKKd (Sep 10, 2013)

'97 EWS is version 2 / '99 EWS is version 3
'97 ECU is MS41 / '99 ECU is MS42


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

I looked at the schematics and the M52 communicates over a TXD line where the M52TU car's EWS communicates over a k-bus line. The older car also has a transmit/receive module that you need to swap. What I would do is take all the pins out of your original EWS connector ans swap pins over from your car into the connector as well as take wires from the transmitter/receiver module and run them into your new EWS. I'm sure it will work completely and I know you won't be able to communicate with the EWS when your done, but it might work. I'll list off the pins that you need to pull from the yellow connector and where to put them in the black connector. You'll need to wire in your transmitter/receiver module by cutting the wires and connector from the donor car and splicing them in.

Yellow Black
Pin 1 goes to pin 1
Pin 3 goes to pin 2
Pin 4 goes to pin 4
Pin 9 goes to pin 6
Pin 7 goes to pin 9
Pin 5 goes to pin 10
Pin 2 goes to pin 13----This is the communication wire. I don't know if this going to work being that the original car uses a Txd and the new system uses K-bus. Plug it in and see. if things are screwy, take the pin back out.
You need to get a KLR signal wire to put into pin 11. KLR is a power when car is on only.

You then need to find the transmitter/receiver module to get the ring antenna wires and put them into the EWS. It's to the right of the steering column with a three pin connector and a two pin connector. the wires in the two pin connector need to go into pins 5 and 12 of the EWS connector. It doesn't matter which one of the wires go where into the EWS connector. It's just a coil.

Once you make all those swaps, you should be good. Again, you're going to run into a bunch of communication problems though because the diagnosis system was a big difference between the two cars.


----------



## stKKd (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info

I wasn't expecting that much modifications before starting this swap


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

no problem. Again, they have completely different body electrical systems. Is it an auto trans? The DME will also need pin modifications


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Txd = k-line as far as I know. Txd + rxd = ADS. Actually txd and rxd are serial port's transmit and receive lines, not bus protocols.


----------



## stKKd (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes, donor DME is auto trans. Going into manual car.

I think I'm quitting this adventure, too many non-factory mods to apply to my car


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Txd = k-line as far as I know. Txd + rxd = ADS


Not really. K-bus was on cars with only OBD2 sockets and TXD was on cars with the 20 pin connectors. I just looked further into this and it will definitely not work. The ms42 DME uses d-can as well and the pin outs are way different. The only hope is if you have a manual trans as there won't be any communication to the AGS/EGS. The DSC system also has a different bus communication method.


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

If you had an E46 the M52 to M54 swap is accomplished a lot easier. Sorry to bring the bad news


----------



## stKKd (Sep 10, 2013)

Yup I'm gonna buy a used M52 single vanos


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

gufemur said:


> Not really. K-bus was on cars with only OBD2 sockets and TXD was on cars with the 20 pin connectors.


K-bus is used in cars with 20-pin connector. It is a bus between modules, on e39 EWS 3 is connected to instrument cluster with k-bus and then instrument cluster is connected to the DME/DDE with CAN-bus. This route is used for ISN verification.

K-line (TxD) is used as diagnostic bus, it has nothing to do with communication between EWS and DME/DDE. As I said, TxD = K-line.

This is a good picture of LCI E39 bus system, much better than module specific wiring diagrams to get a big picture:
http://www.bimmerboard.com/members/q/original/Bus Topology I -K-M-P-Can-Diagnostic.jpg

On EWS2 there is a direct line between EWS and DME/DDE for ISN verification.

I think that it would be quite complicated to get it working, that instrument cluster is just one more thing to replace (I think). I also think that there is a bypass emulator solution for EWS 3, this will of course deactivate EWS.


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> K-bus is used in cars with 20-pin connector. It is a bus between modules, on e39 EWS 3 is connected to instrument cluster with k-bus and then instrument cluster is connected to the DME/DDE with CAN-bus. This route is used for ISN verification.
> 
> K-line (TxD) is used as diagnostic bus, it has nothing to do with communication between EWS and DME/DDE. As I said, TxD = K-line.
> 
> ...


You're right. I got my **** mixed up. You can make this work, but it would require a lot of mods and just isn't worth the small amount of gain. There are easy ways to completely bypass the EWS in the older system but not so much with EWS3 and up.


----------



## stKKd (Sep 10, 2013)

Modern mechanism can be really frustrating sometimes


----------



## dun (Nov 30, 2010)

*Ews*

I got a DME TCM EWS & Transponder from a 328i 1999 to fix my no start, it cranks has fuel pressure no injector pulse no spark issue. I replaced the crank sensor no codes for bad crank/cam sensors (haven't replaced the cam sensors).
The 328i ews has a different plug, both are ews 3 DME is MS 42 . What is the pinout?
Is there anything else to worry about? can the ews on the MS 42 be bypassed?


----------

